# make jobserver unavailable

## cameta

Podria alguien decirme que significa este error?

```
>>> Source compiled.                                                                                

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...                                              

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-editors/ted-2.17-r1

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Install ted-2.17-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/ted-2.17-r1/image/ category app-editors

>>> Completed installing ted-2.17-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/ted-2.17-r1/image/        

 * QA Notice: make jobserver unavailable:

 *                                       

 *      make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/Ted

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-editors/ted-2.17-r1

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...
```

Tengo que instalar ted-2.17-r1 porque ted-2.12 no se instala.

----------

## chumi

¿ Puede tener algo que ver con este bug?:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285341

Parece que no afectaba sólo a revdep-rebuild, por lo que comentan... quizás actualizando sandbox deje de dar problemas.

Saludos!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  * QA Notice: make jobserver unavailable:
> 
>  *                                       
> 
>  *      make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
> ...

 

es una aviso del control QA que tiene implementado portage ( algo asi como un control de calidad de los ebuilds), hasta donde entiendo yo quiere decir básicamente que el paquete no se puede compilar con mas de un hilo a la vez o bien por limitaciones del software, del ebuild, de la eclass o simplemente porque hay algún otro problema, que viendo los demás mensajes de "sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler" yo diría que igual tienes algún otro problema que tiene como consecuencia que el jobserver se deshabilita. 

saluetes

----------

## cameta

De todas maneras por algún motivo este paquete esta marcado como inestable.

----------

## cameta

He visto el mensaje en otro paquete. Debe de haber algo mal en el portage.

----------

